# having issues with a web link! please help..



## jkim012 (17 May 2010)

I'm having issues opening this web link:
http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA/143000440000931/Default.asp
Every time I try to access this website from any hot link or just putting it in my URL area it says it cannot be found, but other members in my unit were able to view it without any issues.... anyone know reasons of why this is happening?


----------



## Occam (17 May 2010)

jkim012 said:
			
		

> I'm having issues opening this web link:
> http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA/143000440000931/Default.asp
> Every time I try to access this website from any hot link or just putting it in my URL area it says it cannot be found, but other members in my unit were able to view it without any issues.... anyone know reasons of why this is happening?



See the part in red?  It's a DWAN link.  If they were able to view it, it was using a DWAN computer, not one on the internet.


----------



## jkim012 (18 May 2010)

thank you for that info. My unit told me to go to that website to retrieve my kit list for my SQ course, when I mentioned that the link did not work for me they said that it should regardless of where I was to view it....-_-''
If by any chance you know where else I can retrieve the kit list for SQ course please do let me know for I'm going in 6 days from today. I will be heading to Petawawa, ON.


----------



## Occam (18 May 2010)

Your unit is wrong.  It's an internal address, only available from the DWAN.  I don't know if there is an external (internet) address, but your unit should be providing you with the list.

I'll see what I can do about finding the list, but no promises.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

You might ask one of the people in your unit who have access to the site to print you a copy.


----------



## Occam (18 May 2010)

There appear to be two kit lists on that site for SQ - one contains a list for both Reg and Res, and the other list appears to be just for Res.  I didn't compare the lists to see if they matched item for item, but here's both.


----------



## jkim012 (22 May 2010)

thanks alot folks,

It helped alot!


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 May 2010)

And that is a lock.

Join as next time folks, as Super Applicant seeks out the elusive kit list, after learning his evil arch nemesis, DWAN Man, has hidden the details in his alternative internet universe.  Watch as SA joins forces with Regimental Chain of Command Dude, so that they may defeat DWAN Man and retrieve the secret documents.

Until next time good night kids, and sleep tight !!


dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

